# Piranhas lifeless after water change..



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Hello. I just did a water change for my rbps. I added the water in (still chlorinated) to my tank at the same temperature as the temperature in the tank and yet my rbps are like, frozen. they look like they are under massive stress. Same thing happens to my rhoms. Are there anyway I can stop doing this? Scares the hell out of me to see my fish lifeless. Keep in mind, that even when the water is dechlorinated, the fish still acts lifeless after a water change.







Help please.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

Is there a large discrepancy between your tank's pH and the pH of the water being added?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

No they don't! man didn't you learn already to always CONDITION YOUR WATER?

Don't even put water in the tank unless its dechlorinated. How many p's you want to loose before acting up.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

me and you use the same damn water, PH8 +- its nothing to do with ontario's water..if the chlorine and chloramine in the water


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Like I stated above. I already tried dechlorinating it. And the same result. You sound angry Kouma. Any other possible reason people? Should I like, SLOWLY pour the water in next time? I tried doing it slowly this time. Dont seem to be working.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

add all chems before adding new water man and also get it to the same temp!!!!

how many p's have you lost man


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Pour it in slowly as far away from the fish as possible and ALWAYS dechlorinate your water!! Before u add it


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

make sure temp of the water you are adding is the same as the temp in the tank... make sure you add water conditioner (especially with tap water!), and be sure to add it slowly... then they should be fine! we have horrible water here where I live, and my fish are great when I do a water change as long as I add water conditioner!!


----------



## ScratchHTT (Dec 24, 2003)

I've been using the python no spill to fill my tank back up. Instructions stated that the water gets aerated which takes out much of the chlorine and I also add conditioner to the water that's pouring into the tank.

I havn't noticed a major change in behavior with the P's except them just being scared of the tube itself being in the water.

Is this something i can get away with or comepletely should not be done at all?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I haven't lost a single P. Its just that I dont like to see my Ps being all still and stuff. Within a few hours, they're back to normal.Is pouring 1/4 of new water into a tank too much?


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

what kind of dechlorinater do you use?

It's funny...I've always poured in water straight from my faucet when I'm doing a water change...i'm not saying that this is a good idea, but I have never had any problems. After I fill up my tank I pour in amquel and aquarisol porportionate to my tank. That's the only thing I use.

I think the more you pamper your fish, the more p*ssy it gets when something goes wrong. Build up their immunity :laugh: make them hardy.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

They could just be scared stiff..

Mine always freak out when I stick the hose in to suck water out when doing a water change. Now they have a little cover, and they just go there and hide for half an hour.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my p's did not like getting the water changed but as soon as it was over they swam about like normal maybe your p's just stay a little stressed for longer thus not moving until they feel comfortable again.
as for adding dechlor i always add it to the water first but not everybody does and as long as it is added asap it should be ok still best to add it first though or at the same time
dixon


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

ViBE said:


> I haven't lost a single P. Its just that I dont like to see my Ps being all still and stuff. Within a few hours, they're back to normal.Is pouring 1/4 of new water into a tank too much?


 Wasn't it you who lost two beautiful rhoms due to forgetting to use dechlorinator?

If it wasn't you then sorry for getting a little upset, I just can't stand p's dying for things that could've easily been prevented.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pretty normal they get scared when tank's is being cleaned...still it's important you remember to condition your water and add water as slowly as possible to reduce stress :nod: ...!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

give them a few days, should be ok. My old caribes were like that after a water change.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Is there a large discrepancy between your tank's pH and the pH of the water being added?


 without a doubt, id imagine...poor guys


----------



## MrRob (Oct 20, 2003)

no one has asked how much of a water change you did? 25%? or what? I keep my water changes low, more like 10-15% once or twice a week.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

_*Moved to Water Chemistry*_ :moved:


----------



## rb3 (Dec 31, 2003)

hey bullsnake, is that a photo of your self for your avatar?


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

i frequently change the water in my 55 gallon and i found the best and least stressful way for my P's were to take them out and put them in a holding bowl with the old tank water, and gradually dumping some of the old water and adding fresh treated water into their bowl every 20 minutes until i eventually have all fresh water in the bowl. but like i said "works for me"


----------

